# Just lost my job! Do I still get state health Cover?



## woolly (Dec 30, 2011)

Lost my job after 5 years of paying into the spanish state system social security, tax etc. I am on dole benefits now till Nov next year. Will i and my wife still be entitled to state health cover after my benefits finish in Next November. INEM dont know!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2011)

Head to your local health center and ask. OH is unfortunately in the same situation and was told that he has a three month grace period after his _paro_ runs out. After that, things get complicated and we were told that he could even get put onto his *parents'* health account. Thankfully, looks like work might come through mid-January!

I'd try to find something before next November.


----------



## timr (Feb 1, 2010)

You may be eligible for health care under the low income ("sin recursos") legislation. Low income is defined as the SMI (Minimum wage) of around 641 euros a month. 

Alternatively, if you live Catalonia, Galicia, Valencia, Madrid and, I believe, Murcia you are elligible regardless of income.

Hope this helps.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

timr said:


> You may be eligible for health care under the low income ("sin recursos") legislation. Low income is defined as the SMI (Minimum wage) of around 641 euros a month.
> 
> Alternatively, if you live Catalonia, Galicia, Valencia, Madrid and, I believe, Murcia you are elligible regardless of income.
> 
> Hope this helps.


not in Valencia - although that was the case until a couple/few years ago


----------



## timr (Feb 1, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> not in Valencia - although that was the case until a couple/few years ago


Yep, in Valencia as well provided you have been affiliated to the SS at some point in the past. This came in 2008 in the same legislation which removed health care entitlement from "early retirees".


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

timr said:


> Yep, in Valencia as well provided you have been affiliated to the SS at some point in the past. This came in 2008 in the same legislation which removed health care entitlement from "early retirees".


that's what I meant - it's not universal

though I see what you mean about the OP being covered


----------



## timr (Feb 1, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> that's what I meant - it's not universal
> 
> though I see what you mean about the OP being covered


Yes, I should have made it clearer. Anyway, from 1st Jan this measure will be extended to all the long term unemployed;

Luz verde a una ley que reconoce el derecho a sanidad pública de todos los españoles - RTVE.es


----------

